# Please set the <meta name="theme-color">



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 3, 2021)

Please set the <meta name="theme-color"> tag to a dark grey to match the header. By default the browser has decided to go for red (same same as many accents on the site).

Some examples:

<meta name="theme-color" content="#666666" media="(max-width: 900px)">
<meta name="theme-color" content="#333333" media="(prefers-color-scheme: light)">
<meta name="theme-color" content="#111111" media="(prefers-color-scheme: dark)">


Included is the default red vs including <meta name="theme-color" content="#2b2d2d">


----------



## MiraMatt (Oct 6, 2021)

I kind of like the red


----------

